# GSP looked HUGE



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

Was it just me that thought GSP looked like a fricken MONSTER at 170??

This guy must be a scientist ...or at least have one designing his cutting program. 

His cardio isn't sacrificed, so good on him. It will be interesting to see him standing next to Shields.

Please GSP, move up in weight!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

But he said he doesn't beleive in strength and conditioning.:confused05:


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

He was on top of things for sure


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

GSP will ragdoll shields. I think it will be the first fight since GSP vs Hughes 2 that we don't see GSP going for the takedown.

Shields is an awesome submission grappler so GSP will almost definitly keep it standing and smash shields on the feet.

Shields doesn't even have the KO power to worry GSP so we should see him realy open up.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> But he said he doesn't beleive in strength and conditioning.:confused05:


I think you're confusing GSP with a chubby Hawaiian.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP looked normal and really isn't that big of a WW.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> But he said he doesn't beleive in strength and conditioning.:confused05:


There's been all sorts of blurbs on tv showing him lifting weights and other strength training procedures, just look at his legs, you don't get those kinds of legs just jogging. I'm sure that one part of his plan is to show that he's naturally strong and doesn't need to train with weights to beat his opponents.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

GSP was shredded as usual but he isn't even big for WW. Not with Rumble in the division. Koscheck talked about dropping to 155; so next to him GSP looks huge.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

A body like that = genetics or roids. Simple.
So to an extent I believe he doesn't do a hell of a lot of weights, he isn't huge it's just his Body fat is minimal and his muscle mass is big.
His body looked like Bruce Lee last night.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

He said at the press conference that he walks around at 189-190.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well here's a video so you can compare him size-wise (And wrestling-wise) to Rashad


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Georges St. Pierre: "I don't believe in strength and conditioning. I never do strength and conditioning. I do not believe that running on a treadmill or doing I don't know what, so called machine. I don't believe that's going to help you have better cardio for a fight. I think everything in fighting is about efficiency."

Joe Rogan: "So you don't do strength and conditioning as far as like hitting tires with sledgehammers?"

GSP: "I never did it in my life. I remember I had a Muay Thai instructor from France, that I even brought on the reality show The Ultimate Fighter. The guy smoked, I don't know how many packs of cigarettes a day. He's always drinking alcohol. He's a real character, and he's completely out of shape, but when he spars with us in Muay Thai, he kicks everyone's ass. The reason is because he is more efficient than we are."

"In the UFC, I do believe everyone is in shape. We're all athletes, you know... but the reason I believe a guy is more tired than another guy, is because one guy is more efficient than the other. One guy is able to bring the fight to where he is strongest, and the other guy to where he is out of his comfort zone."

"The only reason it is good to lift weights, to do bench press, and stuff like that, I believe, is because it is going to make me more marketable, and to keep myself looking more symmetric, with a better image... Which is very important, because if you look good, you feel good, and if you feel good, you do good. There's nothing wrong with that you know."

Rogan: "You lift weights for looks?"

GSP: "Yeah, I lift weights for looks. Yeah, I am gonna admit it. Sometimes after I'm training, I'm gonna lift weights, but I'm not doing it because I'm gonna punch harder, or I'm gonna be stronger, because it has nothing to do with it. I'm doing it because you know, I want to to be like you know, have a good shape. I do it for myself."

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/12/...rges-st-pierre-i-dont-believe-in-strength-and


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> But he said he doesn't beleive in strength and conditioning.:confused05:


I think he meant the weight lifting aspect I.e muscle mass.

He would rather do relevant exercises instead of just pumping iron on some bicep curls.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SigFig said:


> I think you're confusing GSP with a chubby Hawaiian.





js9234 said:


> GSP looked normal and really isn't that big of a WW.


I guess the smilee didn't impart the saracastic nature of my post.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

GSP's legs look like the result of 1) continual insane rolling 2) running 3) absurd amounts of extremely demanding plyo. The kind that sucks, like jump squats or jumping up and down off a big step.

Somewhere there's a clip of GSP jumping a big old hurdle. He has crazy ups.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> But he said he doesn't beleive in strength and conditioning.:confused05:


GSP is probably the most strength & conditioning charged fighters. He trains primarily with an S&C coach on plyo and olympic lifts. GSP has said he doesn't believe in performing cardio, because he feels he gets his cardio out of training (sparring/wrestling/rolling).



leifdawg said:


> I guess the smilee didn't impart the saracastic nature of my post.


I must have missed the smiley :thumbsup:


----------



## BKScripto (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought GSP looked about the same, maybe even slightly smaller than his last fight. A little more cut and trimmed this time around with slightly less mass... although, it has been a bit since the GSP vs Hardy fight. I still cringe when I picture Hardy's arm being twisted in unimaginable positions


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> GSP's legs look like the result of 1) continual insane rolling 2) running 3) absurd amounts of extremely demanding plyo. The kind that sucks, like jump squats or jumping up and down off a big step.
> 
> Somewhere there's a clip of GSP jumping a big old hurdle. He has crazy ups.


I'd say lots of plyo of the kind that sucks hard. The balance & control he has on the hurdle jumps is pretty impressive.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

js9234 said:


> GSP looked normal and really isn't that big of a WW.


This. If aanything i thought he looked a bit smaller than he has in the past.

now Alves...There's a huge WW


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah I thought GSP looked huge, his back was massive. He did mention that he's not into strength/conditioning and only lifts weights to make himself more marketable, and for symmetry, because "if you look good, you feel good. and if you feel good, you perform good" (he's said something along those lines). He does do alot of plyometric exercises and a lot of gymnastics routines for his strength/conditioning because they are much more functional than just purely lifting weights.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Meh, there's debate that he does look big or that he doesn't, but in my opinion he looks huge for a WW. Moreso in my mind than Fitch, who is tall but otherwise not that impressive. GSP's back is huge and his legs are like tree trunks. Thiago is probably the biggest WW but in my mind GSP is one of the runners up.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Calibretto9 said:


> Meh, there's debate that he does look big or that he doesn't, but in my opinion he looks huge for a WW. Moreso in my mind than Fitch, who is tall but otherwise not that impressive. GSP's back is huge and his legs are like tree trunks. *Thiago is probably the biggest WW* but in my mind GSP is one of the runners up.


lol yeah we just need to accept this, Thiago looks like a big MW!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> This. If aanything i thought he looked a bit smaller than he has in the past.
> 
> now Alves...There's a huge WW


just to clarify my earlier post, i think GSP is a big WW. I just dont think he looked as big as he has in the past in this fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly GSP wasn't that big for this fight.
He said in the press conference after the fight, that he was somewhere arround 189-190.

I know he's been bigger in other fights. 
Against Hardy for example he was arround 195.

And the biggest hes ben was arround 198 in preparation for the Hardy fight.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

dave-stjohn said:


> There's been all sorts of blurbs on tv showing him lifting weights and other strength training procedures, just look at his legs, you don't get those kinds of legs just jogging. I'm sure that one part of his plan is to show that he's naturally strong and doesn't need to train with weights to beat his opponents.


GSP recently said that he lifts and stuff to look good. When he said he doesn believe in it he meant he doesn believe it helps him with his cardio or help him as a fighter


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

he looked hot, not gonna lie.



SigFig said:


> I think you're confusing GSP with a chubby Hawaiian.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think Kos looking more like Bruce Lee then Gsp.

But the size difference between the two is obvious. Even with the difference in posture you can tell GSP's back is like 3x bigger then Kos.


----------

